# LAS DOS CARAS DE ASIA: Arquitectura comercial 100%



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hola chicos....

Bueno tengo como 100 años que no hago un thread, asì que tengan paciencia conmigo....

*Las dos caras de Asia:*

*EL ÁREA DE DIVERSIÒN Y ESPARCIMIENTO:*

Asia cuenta con una inversiòn en infraestructura comercial excelente y es digno de apreciar el esfuerzo arquitectònico.... acá una muestra de los detalles que la hacen tan chic!


















































































(Al llegar la noche las fotos no salieron bien.... el trípode muriò)




























En un rato pongo mas imàgenes!!!


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Ahh Asia, simplemente espectacular :drool:


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

¿Estos establecimientos son temporales o son parte de la oferta de la comunidad que habita el balneario?

Acá les llamamos _Stands_ y los usamos en ferias. Esos que muestras Vane, están verdaderamente exquisitos, sobre todo el de los Pollos Norkys.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

thecarlost said:


> ¿Estos establecimientos son temporales o son parte de la oferta de la comunidad que habita el balneario?
> 
> Acá les llamamos _Stands_ y los usamos en ferias. Esos que muestras Vane, están verdaderamente exquisitos, sobre todo el de los Pollos Norkys.


Que viva el santo!!!! (ojalà la hayas pasado super bien en tu cumple)

Son de fuerte uso en la temporada de verano en Lima y lo usan los propietarios de los lofts que hay en el sector... esto tiene vida todo el año pero mas aún en el verano de las playas del sur Limeño que son espectaculares.

Ya pongo mas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ya un poco mas entrada la noche las fotos no salen tan bien, pero muestran bastante de los detalles interesantes de la zona:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Las construcciones revelan sobriedad y buen gusto. Ojalá que todo el balneario se siga construyendo bajo esos preceptos.
Lindas fotos, Vane! kay:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias Pedro.

Tengo mas, de hecho falta aùn fotos que tengo de los centros de diversiòn.... Luego pongo la segunda parte que son urbanas.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

thecarlost said:


> ¿Estos establecimientos son temporales o son parte de la oferta de la comunidad que habita el balneario?
> 
> Acá les llamamos _Stands_ y los usamos en ferias. Esos que muestras Vane, están verdaderamente exquisitos, sobre todo el de los Pollos Norkys.


Asia funciona las temporadas de verano.Empieza todo en Diciembre y termina en Abril.Estan tratando de abrir los 365 dias,pero creo que sera dificil por el clima,ya que nadie iria a la playa en el frio.

Asia a crecido tremendamente y puede ser ese balneario grande que le falta al Peru.Con unos hoteles y mas urbanizacion esto puede ser algo en un tiempito.Ya tiene supermercados,restaurantes,cines,salones de belleza,discos,bares,lounges,canchas de tenis,urbanizaciones, y pronto mas hoteles.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Asia se ve muy bien...¡gracias, Vane!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Y el complejo del hotel resort con casino, se va dar no??

Q bien vane por los aportes, faltaba un thread de asia, pense q solo moderabas jejeje


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane, hace tiempo que no veía un thread tuyo...pero tus threads siempre son bravazos!

La arquitectura en Asia es bien creativa, eso es algo que me gusta del balneario. Los stands en el boulevard son bastante novedosos, pal parecer hay cierta competencia entre negocios por el stand más creativo. 

En cuanto a La Huaca Resort: este mes comienzan con su construcción.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau vena ke lindo thread :banana: super buenas las fotos  lamentable ke algunos stands y locales no estaban temrinados al 100 % =P aun asi ke lindos estan :banana:


----------



## waver (Jul 31, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Que viva el santo!!!! (ojalà la hayas pasado super bien en tu cumple)
> 
> Son de fuerte uso en la temporada de verano en Lima y lo usan los propietarios de los lofts que hay en el sector... *esto tiene vida todo el año* pero mas aún en el verano de las playas del sur Limeño que son espectaculares.
> 
> Ya pongo mas.



Me gustaría ser tan optimista pero lamentablemente este balneario solamente esta en operación desde fines de Diciembre hasta Semana Santa.

El resto del año solamente abre la pizzería Antica y el grifo que esta en la Panamericana (y tiene muchísimo licor!).

Yo he sido un poco desubicado y me atreví a visitar el Boulevard en Mayo del año pasado, y créanme, uno podría cantar "Ghost Town" de Cheap Trick. Ciudad Fantasma.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Woow Buen Thread, no hay na que decir que solo citar tu firma Vane: "Cuando lo hago, lo hago bien". Salu2!! :colgate:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*BEMBOS en Asia: Interiores y exteriores de locura*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias por sus comentarios.... voy a seguir poniendo fotos, pero ojalà esto llegue a la segunda pàgina......


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Concuerdo contigo Vane, este Bembos esta bien bakan!!! La 1ra foto esta super.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Un lindo lugar para pasar la tarde relax, tirando el estrés y disfrutando de la comida. Arquitectura sobria en algunos casos -y muy interesante- lo otro lo normal, arquitectura comercial.

¿Qué es esto?. Se ve nice. 







.
.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, me parece increíble que norky's tenga un local así en asia cuando en lima la mayoría de sus locales se ven huachafos. Excelente thread, vane, como dice el título es 100% arquitectura


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

El bembos es chévere (hasta que miras el piso XD). Jajaja... Están buenazas las fotos. Yo voy a Asia recién en marzo para despedir el verano 


Sigue la duda del origen de las fotos... Están bravazas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron las fotos, que linda es Asia


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

muy buen thread...! las pixs estan buenazas.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Que chevere Asia!!!! me encantan los disenos!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

:master: Me encanta todo lo que se ve en esta foto. Gracias Vane


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

waver said:


> uno podría cantar "Ghost Town" de Cheap Trick. Ciudad Fantasma.


:lol: uf esa cancion es bravaza :cheers:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelente el thread, lindas las fotos!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy bonito Asia, me gusta ese aspecto ligero en sus construcciones: en verdad hace sentir que se esta en la playa, se exploran otros materiales y se ven diseños muy creativos. Me sorprendio Norky's, un buen avance en cuanto a diseño para esta cadena. Interesante como las empresas buscan posicionarse poniendo toda clase de atracciones en el boulevard, parece una feria permanente, claro que con muy buen gusto.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, que encanto de thread ! Me gustaron todas las fotos , los disenos comerciales en Asia son superiores a lo comun.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Agradable. Buen thread Vane*


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

.
Vane, ya extrañaba tus trabajos. 

Que rico :cheers:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy buenas fotos de eisha... felicitaciones x el thread! excelente


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me parece interesante, como ha crecido, todo muy bonito.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Me encanto todo!.. sobre todo las fotos del Bembos.. aunque me parecio raro que hayan cambiado el pop-art de Roy Lichtenstein.. aunque por una parte mejor.. se ve mucho mejor jeje


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

valmonth said:


> .
> Vane, ya extrañaba tus trabajos.
> 
> Que rico :cheers:


Y yo te extraño a ti!!!


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Muy bonito Asia, me gusta ese aspecto ligero en sus construcciones: en verdad hace sentir que se esta en la playa, se exploran otros materiales y se ven diseños muy creativos. Me sorprendio Norky's, un buen avance en cuanto a diseño para esta cadena. Interesante como las empresas buscan posicionarse poniendo toda clase de atracciones en el boulevard, parece una feria permanente, claro que con muy buen gusto.


Bueno no creo q paresca una feria ni con buen gusto ni naaa, esto es mucho mas es mas xevre, osea esto no es una moda, esto se impuso para kedarse, oisea hay Asia para siempre y va mejorando, me parece bravazo, todo con un estilo muy propio, la idea de la mayoria de empresarios en Asia han tenido la idea no de hacerlo lujoso o algo por el estilo(aunq lujo tiene pero nose ve tan ostentoso manyas) bueno sino es de hacerlo como algo mas relax, mas paz, q la gente se sienta liberada , y todo esta bravazo a la gente le gusta mas y todo , y lo bueno eske no se keda en ese pekeño lugar sino se va agrandando en toda Asia, porque lo q vemos solo es el boulevard no el distrito completo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
si bueno si se nota el estilo relajado, lo mencione. pero lo que no creo que sea tan relajante es andar y ver todo como que "compra esto! prueba aquello, mira mi productol!"... de todas formas por la arquitectura innovadora y diferente si me gusta mucho el boulevard.


----------



## pacus (Jan 6, 2007)

Y a cuanta distancia (en horas) queda de Lima?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Una hora si no hay trafico, la autopista es muy buena, pero los fines de semana en el verano puede tomar hasta dos horas llegar desde Lima, queda a exactamente 97.5 Km. al sur de la ciudad.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es relativamente cerca y si en fotos parece una feria fashion jeje


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

wUAU mUy excelente tu treand me facino me quede cautivado con la arquitectura de asia.


----------

